# L'oreal Color Riche Liquid Lipsticks ( brought 2 just to try out)



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Feb 13, 2014)

Though there were many shades to choose from...I only brought 2 because its like...once you buy one brand of the liquid lipsticks...you have brought them all. Formula is very moist and glossy and the color pay off is semi opaque. Nothing about these really made me go "wow" except for the price ( $9.99 ea.)  even though I got them bogo 50% off.


----------



## CherDollysugar (Mar 8, 2014)




----------

